# Identifiying this Toro



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a Toro GTS 2 cycle lawn mower.

It has an aluminum deck which the paint has peeled off of it.
No longer is there a name plate or any markings identifying the model, year or serial number.

I am trying to get a carb and the correct spark plug for this machine. The plug in there now is a CJ14. 

It is kinda hard to buy parts with confidence with out knowing this info.

Can anyone give me some guidance.

There are some numbers stamped on the front of the engine housing but they are too rusted to read.
The engine Block casting says made in Japan. I have read that some of these are Suzuki engines. But I can't objectively say this one is.

Thanks in advance.
Also,
It looks like this one here.
https://www.google.com/search?q=tor...ei=nVCmV4L_CsO6eLKOg7gP#imgrc=T6ylMv4LHlkLzM:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Download TORO GTS 120 Service Manual

Possible service manual there, mentions ALL Toro 2 stroke mowers. Link is valid, I downloaded the manual to be sure. 

Sand the rust off the stamped numbers, it usually reveals them pretty well. Pg. I-2 of the pdf tells where the numbers are stamped.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Pretty much as far as I can recall they were either Tecumseh or Suzuki 2 cycle engines only used on the lawn mowers. Since yours is stamped made in Japan, it must be a Suzuki sourced engine. The numbers stamped in the blower housing (above the spark plug as I recall) can provide enough info to get a model number for the mower, if you can raise enough of the number to read.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks 30 year! I will try but I think it may be impossible to get that Suzuki part number.

I did find a manual online that looks like it covers this machine. I was able to narrow it down due to the fact that it has a blade clutch system.The only Toro models in this style that have that are the 47PDE, 47PE4 and the 47PF5.

I could determine the plug is a NGK BPMR4A or a Champion CJ8y. Luckily it has a solid state ignition as the first model has breaker points and condenser.

Now my only real issue right now is to find out which is the correct carb and/or carb kit. Right now I am not sure I can assume those three models used the exact same carb. I will start by taking the carb apart and look for any markings. I need to do some more digging. I would assume it is likely a Japanese carb.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Here is an update. I removed the housing and was able to read the stamped numbers from the inside.

It is a 47PH7 serial number 210546.

This was made after the PDF Toro manual was written. But it still seems very close to what is there.

As best I can tell it is a Toro 20745c. This has the rear discharge chute and it has a cover plate on the handle bars with the throttle control mounted to it.

I did find the throttle control cable is sticky. It will not engage the choke. I played with it for an hour and concluded I need a new cable that will move better. Unfortunately it is not longer available.

I am contemplating getting a universal throttle control from Stens or Prime. It will not mount the same but it should work. The only concern is that it must have enough travel. It must fully actuate the choke and then move to the other end to ground out the spark and kill the engine. If I could just get a cable I may be able to open the sealed plastic housing and seal it back with JB weld. This requires more travel than most I have seen. Any other ideas from you guys. I am open to your thoughts.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Before you invest any money in that engine you need to check for spark, if the ignition module is bad I think it costs about $250. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

nbpt100 said:


> As best I can tell it is a Toro 20745c.


Since you indicated it has a blade brake clutch, it's more likely a model 20584. Units with a "C" designation are Canadian models, but sometimes find there way into the states.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you 30 year and geogrubb. That modle number is most likely the correct one now that I see it. This model does have a throttle control still available but it is $50+. I think I would still go with the universal one for $20 and mount it with a couple of nuts and bolts. Your point is well taken Geo. I am still deciding on weather I should punt on this one. Maybe keep it or sell it as a parts machine. New Carbs are not available so I will see how I do with soaking it for a few days and take it from there. 

I know landscapers like these machines for cutting steeper hills, so It has some demand if working properly.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got it running but I still need to get a good throttle control. I was mistaken and the toro part is no longer available. This does require a long throw or travel....... From looking at universal units on line they don't give you that information. Pretty much only the cable length and the sheath length.

I may just have to take a chance. Can anyone recommend a good universal throttle control cable?


----------

